# Brandon Sanderson records his writing process...



## Twook00 (Feb 5, 2013)

Using screencapture software, Brandon Sanderson has recorded himself writing a scene from Stormlight Archive 2.  Music plays throughout the video, except for when he jumps in with commentary.

There are two videos so far:

Video 1

Video 2

EDIT:  ...Aaaaaand I posted this in the wrong forum.  :eek2:


----------



## PlotHolio (Feb 6, 2013)

Well, at least he's finally writing Stormlight Archive 2.


----------

